# PAR Queries for T8 fluorescent



## fireplex (4 May 2017)

I have a Fluval Roma 125 wth 2 X T8 20W bulbs currently and looking at changing to LED, specifically just trying an Arcadia Classica T8 LED as a straight swap.

They have a light output comparison PAR chart on their website http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/classica-led-lamp/ which shows PAR for a 18W fluorescent T8 FF18 at 300mm depth is 8 PAR.

Now, I guess this is without reflector and everything but this seems wildly away from PAR 30 readings for T8 at 12 inches as per the graphs below.

So, who is right, why is there such as big difference ??

I was going to go for this T8 LED as it showed higher PAR than my T8s but now not sure...


----------



## ian_m (4 May 2017)

fireplex said:


> specifically just trying an Arcadia Classica T8 LED as a straight swap


Might not be a straight swap. As it states on the Arcadia page.





I would be extremely surprised that a modern aquarium didn't come with a non-electronic (ie magnetic) ballast. Thus these LED tubes won't work, unless you are into rewiring your hood, in which case there are many better solutions than T8 LED replacements.

As for PAR mismatch in the graphs, probably irrelevant now as it looks like the T8's won't fit your tank anyway. 

Below might fit.
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html


----------



## fireplex (4 May 2017)

Mine is an older model with magnetic ballast so no issues there


----------



## ian_m (4 May 2017)

fireplex said:


> Mine is an older model with magnetic ballast so no issues there


Well in that case go for it. Generally with fluorescent LED tubes the light output is greater than T8 but less than T5.


----------



## fireplex (4 May 2017)

Yes I may try it, just confused by these different PAR statements - makes you question the validity of the various graphs floating around the 'net.


----------



## ian_m (4 May 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/par-readings-what-are-good-readings.26134/


----------



## fireplex (4 May 2017)

Thanks, really my question relates to the validity of the graphs I showed and the website.

I think the only way of really understanding is to use your own PAR meter on your own setup.


----------



## ian_m (5 May 2017)

PAR meters here.
http://www.apogeeinstruments.co.uk/aquarium-par-meters/


----------



## fireplex (5 May 2017)

Bit too expensive for me thanks 

This looks like better value https://www.seneye.com/catalog/product/view/id/20/s/seneye-reef/category/7/

if it's any good...


----------



## fireplex (6 May 2017)

Well, I tried the T8 LED and I can get it to light but then my other bulb then fails to start up, it keeps blinking but won't fire.

I've tried 2 new starters also but the same result.

So, that's the end of that idea.

Having taken apart the Roma hood to change the starters I can see it would be relatively easy just to replace the whole lot with a T5 electronic ballast and new tubes, caps etc.

One query on this, it seems I could fit either T5 High Efficiency/Normal Output 24" 28W bulbs or T5 High Output 22" 24W bulbs, which would be best in terms to plant growth ? I presume T5 HO even though a bit shorter and lower wattage ?


----------



## MrHidley (6 May 2017)

fireplex said:


> Bit too expensive for me thanks
> 
> This looks like better value https://www.seneye.com/catalog/product/view/id/20/s/seneye-reef/category/7/
> 
> if it's any good...



Don't trust the seneye, i bought one. Rubbish, par ratings seem completely wrong to me.

You can pair the apogee sensor with a multimeter, but it's still going to run you around £200 for the sensor.


----------



## Zeus. (6 May 2017)

MrHidley said:


> Don't trust the seneye, i bought one. Rubbish, par ratings seem completely wrong to me.
> 
> You can pair the apogee sensor with a multimeter, but it's still going to run you around £200 for the sensor.



Looking at doing this myself, plus I should be able to use my anolog input to read the voltage and my PLC (with a little software design) should give me the output on my phone. Just need to weigh it up. Plus getting a price isnt straight forward either.


----------



## Lukes (12 May 2017)

Hi there! I also have a fluval Roma 125, I ripped the hood apart the and installed T5 LED From Arcadia and they blew my units and they weren't the most powerful of lighting, I have now removed all the hood and have a tri spec LED unit sitting on top and it looks great!


----------



## fireplex (12 May 2017)

Yes I'm thinking of the tri spec or fluval fresh plant 2.0

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukes (12 May 2017)

I can't confirm if the flaps work with the tri spec because I threw the lot away, I do like the colour it produces in the tank I was also deciding between the fluval fresh plant and the tri spec, overall I like the tri spec but that's my opinion.
 Feel free to ask any questions regarding the tri spec though


----------



## fireplex (15 May 2017)

Haven't seen either the Fluval Fresh Plant or Tri Spec with my own eyes, seems like Fluval produces quite a bit more PAR according to graphs I can find, if you believe them...

Issues with the touch button on the Fluval though and it is slightly more expensive.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## fireplex (17 May 2017)

Hi Lukes, could you confirm the Tri Spec will work OK with a mechanical timer switch ?


----------



## Lukes (17 May 2017)

Hey fireplex, yes I had the tri spec on a plug timer before I bought the Bluetooth adaptor which in my opinion isn't great as of yet (app needs a few things added and updated) hope this helps! Luke.


----------



## fireplex (7 Jun 2017)

Well I have the tri spec up and running, seems OK so far.

What is the bluetooth app like, would like sunrise and sunset but the reviews for Android on the Play store are not great.

Also, can you alter the 3 hours of moonlight after sunset ?


----------



## Lukes (7 Jun 2017)

The Bluetooth adaptor is alright and the iPhone app works well although I would say if you don't have the red and blue on either 100% or 0% the unit makes a weird noise. The 3 hour moonlight can not be altered as of yet. They may add this feature but as of yet you can't alter it!


----------



## fireplex (8 Jun 2017)

Thanks Lukes


----------

